# LED Taillights



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sorry if this has been posted before, the search function just returns a blank page. I bought some LED tail lights and after a month of having them installed realized they don't like up brighter when the brake is applied if the headlights/running are on. This is what I got: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076J6CRFM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 They're very bright and look great, but have that issue. I reinstalled the stock bulbs for now, but does anyone know what bulbs will actually work for ON/Brake function? Thanks!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Just a word of note incase you or others didn't realize this. Red lens use red LED. Yellow lens use yellow led. Only a clear lens you can use any color you desire.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot remember for sure, but I think the brake lights are combined with the tails on the body mounted lights only. The ones in the trunk are tails only unless someone did the conversion. 

*All tail lights are now also brake lights �� (this is not a full blown HowTo)*


If you have someone to help, have them step on the brakes while you look. If that doesn't work, pull the harness out, fold down the rear seat and step on the brakes while looking at the lamps. If what I say is so, buy another set for the brake lights if not, don't listen to me.


Look at the original lamp. How many terminals? The picture of yours on Amazon show only two. 

I have had excellent results purchasing from Diode Dynamics for other LEDs on my Cruze. Ask for Nick if you call them.

Diode Dynamics @Diode Dynamics






*EDIT:* Hit the reload button at least once and up to three times to get the search function to work. Sometimes a glitch cause this to happen.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Just a word of note incase you or others didn't realize this. Red lens use red LED. Yellow lens use yellow led. Only a clear lens you can use any color you desire.


Yep, I ordered the red ones, looked great, just didnt function as expected.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Believe it or not, I drove to Autozone and took a chance to see what they had. These actually work great! https://www.autozone.com/electrical...b/zevo-led-brake-light-mini-bulb/14208_0_1556 Paid $25, a bit steep, but whatever it works for me and today. Thanks y'all


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yep, I ordered the red ones, looked great, just didnt function as expected.


Probably performed exactly as mine did. Here's a video of my comparison. LED on the right, stock filament bulbs on the left.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5VN1uJLVTg

I returned the brake light and turn signal bulbs and kept the reverse lights. I felt the same way you did about them, the difference in brightness wasn't nearly enough to make it worth the upgrade. It just wasn't safe either. I've since upgraded to the Spyder Tail Lights and love them. The outer ring is the running light and the center block of diodes is the brake light. They've separated the running light and brake light internally within the tail light wiring and I love the way it looks. It makes braking more noticeable especially in poor weather conditions. Here's a decent demo video someone has posted of theirs at night time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CsyeQUQJKI


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I have the spiders and really like them too.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I forget what bulbs they were, but I bought 4 from Diode Dynamics. I had to put tape over the lights I put in the trunk as they were wired odd and caused the "brake" light to activate. The contrast between tail and brake isn't quite as good as I'd like when I'm looking right at them, but things behind be sure light up when I press the brake.

I believe the ones I bought were rated as "a little brighter than stock".


----------

